# Officer without college degree done



## Moon (23 Apr 2013)

Hello,
A friend of mine, an officier in the infantry, told me it was possible to become an officier without having a college degree done.However, he say i will have to finish my degree at the same time i serve as officer before the end of my contract( 13 years). I want to have more information about this but i can't find it anywhere. Someone could tell me more ?(I have 1/3 of my degree in civil engeenering done) 
One more thing :I am sorry for my english, i'm a french canadian
Thank you


----------



## Moon (23 Apr 2013)

The program name is PFOEP.


----------



## mariomike (23 Apr 2013)

From the Forces website, it looks like you have to have your degree completed for Direct Entry as an officer.

"Select all of the Education Levels that you have completed to view the jobs that you are eligible for.":
http://www.forces.ca/en/JobExplorer/BrowseJobs-70


----------



## Moon (23 Apr 2013)

I just find this: The Continuing Education Officer Training Plan (CEOTP) is open only when recruiting objectives are not met through other officer entry plans. To qualify for CEOTP, you must be prepared not only to complete a Bachelor’s degree in your own time, but also to make satisfactory progress in your university program before the end of your initial engagement.

http://www.army.gc.ca/iaol/143000440001714/143000440001742/index-Eng.html


----------



## Moon (23 Apr 2013)

Thank you Mario Mike. I was thinking it before yesterday too.


----------



## mariomike (23 Apr 2013)

CEOTP


			
				DAA said:
			
		

> There is no CEOTP Program for 2013.  The last one was the 2012 program announcement at CANFORGEN 137/11.  DAOD 5002-6 provides details.
> 
> No idea if there will be anything for 2014 but if there is, it is usually announced in Aug for the following year.



Edit to add:

Good luck, Moon. As always, checking with the CFRC is your best bet.


----------



## Moon (23 Apr 2013)

Thank you , i will look at it. I find this too: http://www.admfincs-smafinsm.forces.gc.ca/dao-doa/5000/5002-6-eng.asp


----------



## DAA (23 Apr 2013)

The only CEOTP Program available this year for civilian applicants off the street is CEOTP Pilot and that is the Seneca College Program.   Therefore, to join the Regular Force as an Officer, it is either ROTP (which is almost done) or DEO (you must already have a degree).


----------



## Moon (23 Apr 2013)

Maybe next years. I can't wait to serve my country.


----------



## Container (23 Apr 2013)

Moon-

If being an officer is something you really have your heart set on. I joined under the "RESO" scheme and am continuing to work on my degree while in the reserves. You may want to look into that- basically I was entered under the RESO entry program into the reserves as an officer- then I was given an exemption due to my several university level certificates and diplomas. I am not under any restraints to finish a degree (I am finishing it however).

The requirements for RESO vary from time to time- you should speak with a reserve recruiter regarding it if youre interested.


----------



## Moon (23 Apr 2013)

Thank you, it's the first time i heard about RESO. I wonder if it's easy after to go from reserve to regular?


----------



## TangoTwoBravo (23 Apr 2013)

Moon said:
			
		

> Thank you, it's the first time i heard about RESO. I wonder if it's easy after to go from reserve to regular?



I would not say it is easy, but it is possible.

I entered as a RESO in 1989 while I went to university. You have to be enrolled in university to be in RESO. I spent summers in Gagetown doing Phase training and during the school year I worked one night a week and a few weekends a month. By the third year I was a Troop Leader which was a great leadership opportunity. As a RESO you pay for your own school etc but you get paid full time in the summers and part time the rest of the year. You'd likely still need another source of income (parents, bursary, loan etc) to attend school away from home but RESO paid a good chunk of my education.

I transferred to the Regular Force in 1997 (essentially as a Skilled DEO re-doing half of Phase Training to get tank quals), but it took three years from my application to getting accepted (applied for transfer in 1994).  I went from Captain to 2Lt, but guys seem to be keeping their rank more today.

All that to say that it is possible but not certain as an entry method to the Regular Force.

Cheers

T2B


----------



## Moon (23 Apr 2013)

Thank you,  i have 2 years left in my 4 years , maybe it's preferable for me to wait because i really want to serve in the regular.


----------



## TangoTwoBravo (24 Apr 2013)

Your best bet is to talk with a recruiter and lay out your goals.

Best of luck!


----------



## Moon (25 Apr 2013)

Thanks  a lot.


----------

